# Turkish Fighter



## Woodman (Dec 8, 2013)

I ship crotch walnut, maple and cherry to a blacksmith in Romania. He used copper, bone and cherry crotch for the handle. For the damascus blade he used 5160 and 1.2516 steels. He sent the pictures to me and I thought some of the wood and knife addicts would appreciate seeing it. He has made some 3 layer and 5 layer San Mai blades for me. He is extremely talented at forge welding and yet has to work under very primitive conditions.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CherryRomania_zpse2d78754.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CherryHandle_zps71c396c1.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes Yes thanks for sharing. Really like the butt end of that one... kinda cool


----------



## Woodman (Dec 8, 2013)

He also made the railroad spike knife that I've shown previously. I sent him a box of spikes.
Below that is a 5 layer San Mai blade. Very hard steel in the center with 2 layers on each side of hard and then softer steel for the outermost layer.
On the bottom is a 3 layer San Mai. Very hard steel in the center sandwiched between softer steel.
I made knives out of these 2 blades, the bottom blade I traded with my sheathmaker for 3 sheaths.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_1213.jpg


----------



## Woodman (Dec 8, 2013)

The 5 layer San Mai is shown here after I fitted a very dense Chestnut Oak handle. This was made for someone with a big hand. I'll be putting it up for sale soon with a sheath.
Below it is a blackened Dogwood handle with a forged file blade.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_1218.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2013)

I understand your "blackened" is done over an open flame. Do you seal it in when finished?


----------



## Woodman (Dec 8, 2013)

This blackening was done with no flame, just black acrylic paint then oil finish.


----------

